# Smallest, lightest compressor...



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Other than the little CO2 bottles and such, what's the smallest and lightest portable air compressor currently on the market? I'm thinking just to shoot down a bit of toe mold, staple down a little underlayment, or a frame a quick small wall. Seems like someone should have something out by now the size of a large dictionary or something, maybe made out of aluminium or titanium or something really light like that.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

This is about the smallest I've ever seen:
http://www.senco.com/con_rem/ViewTool.aspx?toolid=175


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

TempestV said:


> This is about the smallest I've ever seen:
> http://www.senco.com/con_rem/ViewTool.aspx?toolid=175


Yes, that's exactly the sort of thing I was thinking about. Ever heard one run? I might be asking for the moon, but I'd buy a little wee compressor like that in a heartbeat if it didn't sound like a coffee grinder with a sore throat when it runs. That particular one is oil-less, so I'm betting it's loud too.

EDIT... I see that thing's only 99 bucks, and some sites list it as "ultra-quiet". I'm buying one!


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

mdshunk said:


> Yes, that's exactly the sort of thing I was thinking about. Ever heard one run? I might be asking for the moon, but I'd buy a little wee compressor like that in a heartbeat if it didn't sound like a coffee grinder with a sore throat when it runs. That particular one is oil-less, so I'm betting it's loud too.
> 
> EDIT... I see that thing's only 99 bucks, and some sites list it as "ultra-quiet". I'm buying one!



I have that Senco compressor and it's the quietest I've heard. It's small and lightweight and perfect for a trim nailer. I wouldn't use it for production work, but for small to medium remodel jobs it's perfect.:thumbsup:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

m1911 said:


> I have that Senco compressor and it's the quietest I've heard. It's small and lightweight and perfect for a trim nailer. I wouldn't use it for production work, but for small to medium remodel jobs it's perfect.:thumbsup:


Awesome. Thanks. I can't believe that thing is only 99 bucks. It's either complete junk that will last a year, or it's one heck of a bargain. Admittedly, you can't expect too much from an oil-less. They more or less self-destruct themselves as they age.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

That's what I thought at first, but it's held up nicely, and you can get replacement parts for it if it does fail. The quality is actually quite nice.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I've got a pretty small Bostitch compressor that's probably twice as big as that Senco, and it's heavier than compressors twice it's size. I dread each and every time I have the need to use it. I'm looking to replace it with probably this Senco and give the Bostitch away to someone with Popeye arms. I'm not real excited about the bottles because I'm sure it would be like cordless batteries... no matter how many you have the're all dead. I predict an empty bottle when I need it most. 

I have a nice Emglo for when I need a serious air compressor, but it's on wheels. No big deal there. Just takes an extra guy to get it on and off a truck safely.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Shunk- Makita makes a little hot dog one like the Senco, its oiled and very quiet.
I know someone who got that senco for shoe and small stuff, he hates it and gets out his bigger Emglo.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

I prefer the oil-less compressors. My porta cable pancake is going on year 4 with no flaws. Think I only paid around 200 bucks for it. We run it alot. In summers we run 2 roofing guns off it alot and it keeps up pretty good. That senco is sweet though. i didnt realize they were only 99 bucks, I'm goona pick one up for interior trim!!!!


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Shunk- Makita makes a little hot dog one like the Senco, its oiled and very quiet.
> I know someone who got that senco for shoe and small stuff, he hates it and gets out his bigger Emglo.


Really? Do you remember why he hated it?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

http://www.makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?ID=460

It ran alot to keep up even with a brad nailer or pinner. It was loud as well and didnt suit inside trim work because of the noise.

That little Makita is quiet, I have the 2400 heavy but, also very quiet.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

PC1010 Features:
Weighs just 20 pounds.
Ultra quiet operation.
1 gallon tank.
Lubeless pump.
Includes regulator, pressure gauges, 1/4" coupler, air filter.
One year warranty

PC1010 Compressor Specifications:
Motor: 1hp peak, 3400 RPM
Power: 4 Amps. 120VAC 60Hz
Decibel Rating: 69db
Tank: 1 Gal.
Pump: Oil-Less
Max Pressure: 120psi
Air Displacement: 1.4 cfm
SCFM @ 90 psig: 0.7
SCFM @ 100 psig: 0.6
Pump up time: 120 sec (0 - 120 psi)
Recovery time: 35 sec (90 - 120 psi)
Weight: 20 lbs.
Dimensions: 14" x 12.5" x 10.3"


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i have that makita hotdog i like it but is pretty heavy for its size perfect for small jobs i also use it to run my siding nailer its quiet and recovers quickly


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

That Senco has a 38 second recovery time and 128 seconds for initial fill up.
That's a long time for a little compressor.

I think you will have a hard time finding a compressor that wieghs less than that Senco though, that is pretty light.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> http://www.makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?ID=460
> 
> It ran alot to keep up even with a brad nailer or pinner. It was loud as well and didnt suit inside trim work because of the noise.
> 
> That little Makita is quiet, I have the 2400 heavy but, also very quiet.





Loud?
Senco is 69db and Makita is 80db

Makita weights 55lbs.

My friend has the makita and it sounds 5x louder than my Senco
I've owned several compressors over the years and the little Senco is the quietest. The Porter-Cable pancake is one of the loudest.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

It also said in the description that it could shoot 20 18ga nails per minute. Not going to do any speed records with the compressor. But for a lot of jobs it would do. I was thinking about getting it to operate my 23ga pinner. Mostly for putting up prefinished crown and moldings on cabinets.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I can deal with noisy as long as I don't dread every time I have to pick it up. The compressor I propose to replace it with is almost deafening, so this thing will probably seem quiet. Honestly, the Senco at 68db doesn't seem like it would be all that loud.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Again, it's (Senco PC1010) not for production work, but for trim it's perfect. I don't mind that it takes a little longer to fill, it has a 1700RPM motor as opposed to a 3400RPM and that's why it takes longer to fill and recover, but that's also why it's quiet. I can shot 20-30 18GA 2" brads before it cycles. I like to hear myself think - I don't want a noisy compressor.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I have an older Campbell Hausfeld 1 HP 3 gallon compressor that is very quiet. It is not heavy and it is not light. Starts on any outlet in any temp. Has enough to operate 2 alrger guns if you aren't going crazy with both of them. To bad they don't make it anymore. The Senco is a peak 1HP.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Looks like the feet are suction cups. Is that right?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Ya, I know. But were talking about a compressor for an electrician who does occasional woodwork. He does not need a work horse compressor. He needs something that works. This one will do. Your's will work too, but it is overkill for him.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

mdshunk said:


> Other than the little CO2 bottles and such, what's the smallest and lightest portable air compressor currently on the market? I'm thinking just to shoot down a bit of toe mold, staple down a little underlayment, or a frame a quick small wall. Seems like someone should have something out by now the size of a large dictionary or something, maybe made out of aluminium or titanium or something really light like that.[/quot
> 
> i think the thomas is everything hes describing here,i understand price maybe an issue. just informing you of an option.
> 
> after all if work slows down for him he can always use it to winterize sprinkler system..:laughing:


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm not reading three pages on compressors. :w00t:

Shunk...I have the little Dewalt they have out now. It's whisper quiet and very portable in that it's rectangular and packs well. For $119, if it breaks, I throw it out. Mine actually did break, but I dropped it onto concrete and Dewalt fixed it free.

I wouldn't run a framer on it, but for light trim 15 ga and under, it's fine. I replaced my pancake with that and have been happy.

The Senco has too much bling hanging off it. It WILL get damaged.


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

Since I have access to high pressure air I use a 3000psi scuba tank or a 4500psi SCBA tank. around 80-100cft per tank so Ill grab extra tanks if I think I need them. Does small jobs fine and is the best air your tools will ever operate on. I have a die grinder that has not been oiled in 8 years. 
Cheers Jim


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

For trim i love the little senco. It is great for punch list stuff. You throw a 25' hose, your nailer, and it in the back of the truck and bam youre ready to go. It is only good for trim. If you gonna use it for much of anything else you better get something bigger with wheels.:thumbsup:

The dewalt is a lot heavier and louder than it.


----------

